# Serious Shockwave/Flash Player Problems (Slow & Random Stuff Flashes)



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Hello, Recently, iv'e tried playing a game I used to play last summer that requires flash/shockwave players. I already have the uptodate ones but I seem to be experiencing serious issues. When ever I load this game, CPU usage goes up to around 70%-100% on what ever explorer is loading the game (firefox, or internet explorer). And the game just kind of runs slow, I have no spyware/viruses or anything. I use the following tools to ensure of that.

Ad-aware
Trend micro anti virus
Spybot-s&d
Hijackthis


And various other tools, such as spywareguard and spywareblaster. Anyways another issue which im pretty sure is caused by the flash, when I view internet pages, random pictures blink/flicker. Infact Iv'e just noticed to the right of this box im typing in the smileys are flashing/blinking. And websites like www.download.com, their banner uptop blinks. I don't think it's normal its ridiculous to make a banner like that. Also sometimes a whole page blinks/flickers in certain spots. This is really starting to annoy me, I can't play that game if it's going to suck up 1 gig of my ram...

Any feedback/help would be appreciated, thanks for reading.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hello Nas

Test Macromedia Flash Player at *Macromedia Flash Player Download Center*
If the animation plays, it is installed successfully. Check your Version Information
The latest version is:

7,0,19,0 for Windows and Macintosh Classic OS
7,0,19,0 for Macintosh OS X
7,0,25,0 for Linux.

If your Flash Player passes this test, the problem may actually be due to *Trouble with a particular Web site.*

http://www.macromedia.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?id=tn_15511#website


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

I guess I failed to mention the part where i said i had both updated versions, and that it happens with other websites. Thanks anyways.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I'm only starting with the obvious. I wouldnt ask you how your sound was working or have you test your sound if I didnt think you were having a sound issue. You start with the obvious and the easiest to narrow down what the issue is. I believe thats what a pc tech is to do...what do I know :4-dontkno


:grin:


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> I'm only starting with the obvious. I wouldnt ask you how your sound was working or have you test your sound if I didnt think you were having a sound issue. You start with the obvious and the easiest to narrow down what the issue is. I believe thats what a pc tech is to do...what do I know :4-dontkno
> 
> 
> :grin:


Sorry for snapping at you I guess im a little upset, this problem is very fustrating. Are you aware if shockwave/flash player uses any type of opengl functions? Because recently iv'e had a huge problem with my video card and to this day im not able to use opengl, these forums haven't figured it out either.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

What kind of video card do you have? Is it onboard or an adapter card?
Have you tried another video card? 
Have you tried the System File Checker, you may have some corrupt/missing files.
Are you running the game in compatibility mode? 

I found this to be interesting
http://www.wischik.com/lu/programmer/wingl.html


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks for the response, the flashing only happens in internet explorer as Iv'e just noticed, but no matter what browser i use, firefox or ie, they both run the game slow. Im going to make a small shockwave application and test and see what fps its running at. I have a VisionTek Xtacy ATI Radeon 7000, but recently opengl self disabled and I haven't been able to turn it back on, glextensions shows i have no opengl support and Renderer - GDI generic. My onboard supports opengl okay, I tried the game on it, still extremly slow


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Just bumbing..


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Ive been reading some threads about the ATI Radeon 7000, it seems it only supports up to directx 8.0 and they were saying if a game requires directx 9.0, it won't run well, if at all.

Do you have directx 9.0? What does the game require? 

To check your version of directx click start>run and type in *dxdiag*


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> Ive been reading some threads about the ATI Radeon 7000, it seems it only supports up to directx 8.0 and they were saying if a game requires directx 9.0, it won't run well, if at all.
> 
> Do you have directx 9.0? What does the game require?
> 
> To check your version of directx click start>run and type in *dxdiag*



The game is running on flash/shockwave. I know my card supports only up to directx 8.0, after i couldt install direct x 9.0c (from my 8.0x) i went to windowsupdate and it installed fine, but all of a sudden i have no more opengl. And iv'e heared shockwave/flash have an option to choose weather to run on opengl or directx, but it semes a few of my friends have the same problem on the game so it cant just be my card/opengl related


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

So where do you want to go with this? 
You know there are known issues and there doesnt seem to be an answer for it _yet_, or at least I have no answer for you  

I think your video card needs replaced, sorry I have no easy fix for you :sayno:


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

Geekgirl said:


> So where do you want to go with this?
> You know there are known issues and there doesnt seem to be an answer for it _yet_, or at least I have no answer for you
> 
> I think your video card needs replaced, sorry I have no easy fix for you :sayno:


Well whats a CHEAP ati card with 128mb's? i could use an upgrade anyways, a 9800 would be nice but im not looking to spend more then 100$ on a card.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

NewEgg has the ATI RADEON 9800PRO 128M Radeon 9800PRO 128MB 256-bit DDR AGP 4X/8X Video Card for $139.00

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102286&ATT=Video+Cards&CMP=OTC-pr1c3grabb3r

take a look at this site

http://www.pricewatch.com/mn.aspx?i=37&f=1


----------



## Nas (Jul 20, 2005)

well im not exactly wealthy so i cant spend over 100$$ on a card, and im not fond of online buys, the whole returning **** ect.

Anyways i found something interesting, my friends dont have the exact problem i have, they have ping lag, me, i have performance lag, and i noticed when i try and watcha video online on a website, the frame rate is SLOW (didnt used to be) could all this be linked to one problem?


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

possibly either the video card or the internet connectionfor either one of you


----------



## Th3M4dT34b4gg3r (Oct 2, 2009)

Hello all! I hate to drag an old post back from the dead, but I found this thread linked through Google. Figured it would be better to post here than start a whole new thread for a subject which is already being discussed.

I am experiencing the same problem with Windows 7. I have installed the latest versions of my video driver and Flash, but am still having problems. The thing that really gets me is that there is no consistency with the problem, which makes it quite puzzling. I am experiencing slow to no existent load times for Pandora One and Youtube, but there are times when both work for me.

I have tried running both Pandora and Firefox in compatibility mode set to XP SP 3. Pandora functions better in this mode, but if it is left open and not playing for an extended period of time it will not load songs again. Youtube is just wonky and there seems to be no rhyme or reason to it's functionality.

System specs are:
Mother Board - MSI P6N SLI Platinum LGA 775
Sound - On Board
Video - Evga GeForce 8800 GTX
Ram - 2GB (I know...I need more)
CPU - Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

The thread you post to is beyond old. It is 4+ years ago. You need to start you on topic in the Windows Vista/Windows 7 forum:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/

I think there always seems to be a Youtube problem with my Vista PC's.
Some play some won't.

Closing these thread.

BG


----------

